# Hooking up a fishfinder to my 12v deep cycle battery...can I do this?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Quick question:
I have a new Eagle fish finder that runs off of 8 "D" batteries. Can I just hook this up to my deep cycle battery that I use for my trolling motor? It came with a battery-pack for the 8 D batteries, but I'm not sure if I can mod it to have 2 +/- leads.

Notes from manufacturer page:
Model: http://www.eaglenav.com/Products/Fishfinders/FishMark-320/
User Manual: http://www.eaglenav.com/upload/Eagle/Documents/Manuals/seafinder320df_0143-661_101602.pdf
Power Supply: 10 - 17 vDC 
"The PPP-13 Portable Power Pack can be used with eight "D" cell alkaline
batteries or an optional sealed, rechargeable battery. For set-up
directions, refer to the pack's instruction sheet, part 988-0147-601."


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

No problem as it says......10 to 17 volts. Just make sure you have the correct + and _ as you finder may not be polarity protected. Also, be sure there is a fuse in the + line.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oh, I forgot one important detail...the Eagle FishFinder 320 is a portable unit that has an 8-D battery pack, and I do not think it comes with a standard power cord! I've been beating myself up over this, maybe it's just missing the part. All I see in the box is the fish finder, battery pack, a fuse (but no power cord to splice it to). Is the power cord to battery usually part of the transducer cable? I found this online for 30 bucks: 
15' transducer extension cable. Includes power lead. 
XT-15U Part # 99-91 $26.79
http://www.lei-extras.com/store/search.asp?SearchType=Unit&Unit=FishMark+320
I don't think anything included with my box has a power lead so I might just have to buy this too...


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

The 320 is a 12volt unit. Like Shortdrift said... no problem. The power cable is incorporated with the transducer cable.


----------



## Petra (Dec 17, 2020)

KaGee said:


> The 320 is a 12volt unit. Like Shortdrift said... no problem. The power cable is incorporated with the transducer cable.


I plan to use my FishMark 480 on the MN ice this winter Need to know the specifics of the PPP-13 portable power pack cables that show power and transducer connection. The 480 works fine on the pontoon but that requires a lot of work to launch (sic). Thanks!


----------

